# renault trafic parts for m.o.t.



## 96602 (Oct 30, 2005)

can anyone please help me find parts for my renault trafic '86 autosleeper, i've tried renault themselves but they didn't want to know when i told them the age of the van. i've used eurocar parts for spares in the past but now they struggle to get them. suspension parts seem to be a problem getting hold of i.e. bushes. i also need electrical bits. any ideas welcome. thanks drummy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if this helps drummy,but in our local friday-ad chap selling a R/traffic.the engine needs attention, for £150. 01444 471334/471605 this is in Haywards heath Sussex area.

cabby


----------



## 96602 (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks cabby will keep it in mind. if i cant find any new parts it will need to be the second hand market.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

drummy said:


> can anyone please help me find parts for my renault trafic '86 autosleeper, i've tried renault themselves but they didn't want to know when i told them the age of the van. i've used eurocar parts for spares in the past but now they struggle to get them. suspension parts seem to be a problem getting hold of i.e. bushes. i also need electrical bits. any ideas welcome. thanks drummy


Have you tried the Renault Trafic Motorhome Register >See Here<

Regards Frank


----------



## 96602 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks Frank, I will give them a try.


----------



## 101095 (Sep 23, 2006)

old renault parts are so hard to get hold off, thats why we gave up on our renault. never again


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

we have an Autosleeper Talbot Harmony 1991 and have bought parts off here
http://www.no1gear.com/recycledparts.html
they deal in parts for older vans, if they haven't got what you need, may be able to point you in the right direction, good luck
Anne


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

If Eurocarparts don't stock the bits you need you could try German Swedish & French (GSF) although you may find the same problem.

Depending on exactly what you need: it may be worth trying any local motorfactor or 'Partco' (Unipart) .

If used parts may be suitable, there is a specialist Renault breaker called 'Vic Barlow' somewhere 'oop north': he certainly has Renault Master parts: haven't needed to use him myself but have heard that he is very helpful.

A google for 'Vic Barlow' should find them.

hth

Harvey


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Try one of the many internet based parts locatiors
parts gateway
breakerlink

you key in the vehicle details and the part required. This then goes out over tinternet nationwide. Anyone who has one will ring you (usually within 30 mins and give price and they post it to you next day delivery.

Worked for my in the past when all else failed

Phill


----------

